# ductile iron pipe bursting solon ohio



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a short link to a 1200 ft. pipe bursting job we recently did. The pipe was a ductile iron force main and we replaced it with hdpe. We did it in 2 seperate pulls to reduce drag on the new pipe. We were able to split through 6 repair clamps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7n5NKhtEY


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Love that front roller splitter, what machine was doing the pull on this one?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

This was a hammerhead 5058 rod machine with a ductile iron pre-splitter. We would have preferred to burst it pneumatic but we were afraid the ductile cuttings would fall in front of the nose cone or cut the new pipe. My arms feel like Popeye after threading and un threading all of those rods. Lol.


----------

